# Century Options



## dahoos (May 29, 2006)

Hi. I'm looking for route suggestions to do a century around the Portland and burbs area. What have you ridden that is a great ride with great views? Nice safe roads/trails? A good variety of terrain?

I'll be riding with my girlfriends father who just got into riding about a year ago, and can hold his own....but major hills are questionable. So say something like inculding the Larch Mt. route won't work. Any suggestions and/or input would be much appreciated.


----------



## swany (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the Canby ferry as a sweet all-around ride. Marine Drive has good views of the river and Mt. Hood. Some of the stuff out past Gresham like Bluff Rd. has good riding.


----------



## dahoos (May 29, 2006)

I'll have to check out the Canby route. I live in Gresham, so we'll be starting here. Marine dr is a good idea...I plan on linking up with parts of the 40mi loop. Bluff rd. sounds very familiar...I know it is nearby, so that'll be another great option. Thanks for the input.


----------

